# Cycle help!!



## Rezendog (Oct 15, 2013)

32yrs 178cm 96kg 14% bf 

Well thats my stats guys. Im really after some help on how to cycle Tren Ace with Sus 250.
This would be my 3rd cycle, iv cycled Deca alone on the 1st, deca and test prop on the 2nd, and now im ready for this. 
Iv been training naturally up until I was 30. I need to how much to use per week of each And id like to keep the doses normal im not looking to abuse it either.  Any help would be great, cheers guys!


----------



## losieloos (Oct 15, 2013)

Start tren a between 300-500 mga week see how that goes. Tren sides are overrated btw.
Sustanon do that between 600-800mg a week. Assuming you know what ur doing...


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 15, 2013)

400-500mg wk and tren sides CAN suck...


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 15, 2013)

I'd do .5cc of Sust Mon/Wed/Fri (375mg/week) and .5cc Tren Ace everyday (350mg/week) that's a good starting point. you can always bump it up

** This would be a good 12 week cycle, you can end them at the same time and start PCT ~25 days later


----------



## Popeye (Oct 15, 2013)

Rezendog said:


> Can anyone please give me advice on how to run Sus 250 with Tren Ace? This will be my 3rd cycle so* im no rookie*.  Just  would like to know what some experienced brothers recommend. * I have 10ml of each* and am using it in my prep to get hard and lean for summer



OK...So, this is quoted from your first post in another thread...is this correct?


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 15, 2013)

Popeye said:


> OK...So, this is quoted from your first post in another thread...is this correct?



LOL, going to need a few more of those...


----------



## Jada (Oct 15, 2013)

Rezendog said:


> 32yrs 178cm 96kg 14% bf
> 
> Well thats my stats guys. Im really after some help on how to cycle Tren Ace with Sus 250.
> *This would be my 3rd cycle, iv cycled Deca alone on the 1st,* deca and test prop on the 2nd, and now im ready for this.
> Iv been training naturally up until I was 30. I need to how much to use per week of each And id like to keep the doses normal im not looking to abuse it either.  Any help would be great, cheers guys!



Not to blast u but ur not ready for tren because of this ^. Test is ur base for everything . There r so many cycles u can do before tryin tren. Test var test dbol test by itself etc. Ur in the right place to learn and ask ? Take ur time and research Rez .


----------



## Seeker (Oct 15, 2013)

I dunno. I would have run the Sustanon with the Deca, and the tren with the prop. That's just me though.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 15, 2013)

Jada said:


> Not to blast u but ur not ready for tren because of this ^. Test is ur base for everything . There r so many cycles u can do before tryin tren. Test var test dbol test by itself etc. Ur in the right place to learn and ask ? Take ur time and research Rez .



those  strong words from someone who doesnt bench and has a smurfs avi....

you know im ****king with you right jada?


----------



## losieloos (Oct 15, 2013)

Jada said:


> Not to blast u but ur not ready for tren because of this ^. Test is ur base for everything . There r so many cycles u can do before tryin tren. Test var test dbol test by itself etc. Ur in the right place to learn and ask ? Take ur time and research Rez .



I did tren my 3rd cycle.. sup????


----------



## Jada (Oct 15, 2013)

#TheMatrix said:


> those  strong words from someone who doesnt bench and has a smurfs avi....
> 
> you know im ****king with you right jada?



Lmfao of course my bro, and I do bench... well now I do!! And thats not smurfs its ADVENTURE TIME


----------



## Rezendog (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes I did post the same question in another thread and I got advised to start my own thread. Wow so many diff opinions lol.. so tren and no good huh. Iv read up on them both and I like their properties.


----------



## Jada (Oct 15, 2013)

losieloos said:


> I did tren my 3rd cycle.. sup????



Lol nothing wrong with a third cycle running tren if u r prepared  but with the statement of deca alone for ur first cycle tells me ur not researching properly.  Me personally with that "I" wouldnt advice him to run tren. LOSIE GO EAT A TACO!


----------



## jyoung8j (Oct 15, 2013)

I personally think all the hype on how rough tren a is bs.. I've used tren a twice and didn't exp sides let everyone let me to believe.. just start low to test the waters 300-400mg wk sustanon u can use just a single ester like prop would b better.. I would do 500 sus and 300 tren if u already have it


----------



## losieloos (Oct 15, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> I personally think all the hype on how rough tren a is bs.. I've used tren a twice and didn't exp sides let everyone let me to believe.. just start low to test the waters 300-400mg wk sustanon u can use just a single ester like prop would b better.. I would do 500 sus and 300 tren if u already have it



I know right.


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 15, 2013)

Do you really only have 10ml of sust and 10ml of tren? What dosage and duration where you thinking of running?


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 15, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> I personally think all the hype on how rough tren a is bs.. I've used tren a twice and didn't exp sides let everyone let me to believe.. just start low to test the waters 300-400mg wk sustanon u can use just a single ester like prop would b better.. I would do 500 sus and 300 tren if u already have it



Your one of the lucky ones so be happy and don't tell me my sides are a figment of my imagination. They will not stop me from using tren but they suck.


----------



## NeverSpeak (Oct 15, 2013)

tren sides are real and they will depend on  the person and the dosage. For me, I needed less tren than what I had calculated, so I adjusted down to be comfortable. Listen to your body.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 15, 2013)

....I use tren as my base.

why?  because I love it and it loves me.  we share a bond much greater than anything possible known to man.
man fell in love with woman....I fell in love with mrs matrix.  then I had unfaithful thoughts and cheated on her with tren.

I love you tren...


----------



## bronco (Oct 15, 2013)

If you only have 10ml of each your cycle wont last but a couple wks, If your going to do it right you need more gear


----------



## Rezendog (Oct 16, 2013)

I dont really abuse it. I want to start with 150mg aweek for the first 3 weeks. My mate at the gym srarted on this and never went over 200mg and looked unreal.  But he may be a freak. So I wanted to know what others take n think. A whole dam lot looks like!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 16, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> I personally think all the hype on how rough tren a is bs.. I've used tren a twice and didn't exp sides let everyone let me to believe.. just start low to test the waters 300-400mg wk sustanon u can use just a single ester like prop would b better.. I would do 500 sus and 300 tren if u already have it



It's not about sides it's about recovery.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 16, 2013)

If u wanna run tren dont let anyone tell u your not ready ...run that shit son


----------



## Rezendog (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey fellas.. 1st week in to the cycle and my sleeps are shorter, my legs sweat hard at night and my heart rate is slightly accelerated. . All normal I hope?


----------



## Hero Swole (Oct 20, 2013)

Rezendog said:


> Hey fellas.. 1st week in to the cycle and my sleeps are shorter, my legs sweat hard at night and my heart rate is slightly accelerated. . All normal I hope?



Pretty much. And its probably going to get worse. Im taking a long break from the tren. Even the sex is crappy on that drug.


----------



## Rezendog (Oct 20, 2013)

So im in for a good ride I see :-D  the Sus should keep me with a libido tho im sure


----------



## Hero Swole (Oct 20, 2013)

Rezendog said:


> So im in for a good ride I see :-D  the Sus should keep me with a libido tho im sure



The libido is fine. Its the ridiculous amounts of sweat your pouring onto the lucly lady, shortness of breath, angry **** sessions and it takes a good while too finish. 

Lol I always hate too bring this is up but this is a major no no for me. And nobody talks about it.


----------



## Rezendog (Oct 20, 2013)

Well it can be worse than decadiick.. ill never run that on its own again, rookie mistake. ill see how this cycle goes for my sex drive


----------



## Rezendog (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey fellas,  I have to go to fiji for an emergency job. Will be there for 5 days. Obviously cant take the gear with me, so I'll leave Wednesday back Monday.  Will I be ok not having those shots of Tren n Sus?  Ill still be training over there. Im disappointed really starting to hit my stride on this cycle 2 weeks in


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 28, 2013)

Rezendog said:


> Hey fellas,  I have to go to fiji for an emergency job. Will be there for 5 days. Obviously cant take the gear with me, so I'll leave Wednesday back Monday.  Will I be ok not having those shots of Tren n Sus?  Ill still be training over there. Im disappointed really starting to hit my stride on this cycle 2 weeks in



What dose are you running the Sust at? Sust is a test blend with long and short esters, the breakdown is usually:

    30 mg testosterone propionate
    60 mg testosterone phenylpropionate
    60 mg testosterone isocaproate
    100 mg testosterone decanoate

Total: 250mg per ml

So whatever your weekly dose is, shoot that right before you leave, not counting the prop and phenyl-prop esters in the mixture. For example, if you were shooting 320mg/week, just pin 2ml (500mg including prop & phenyl-prop) and don't worry about pinning for the next 5 days. The deca & iso esters will carry you through just fine. I wouldn't load up on the tren-ace before you leave, just let it clear and hit it hard when you get back.


----------



## Rezendog (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks bro.. big help


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 28, 2013)

losieloos said:


> Start tren a between 300-500 mga week see how that goes. Tren sides are overrated btw.
> Sustanon do that between 600-800mg a week. Assuming you know what ur doing...



Pretty much this

Doing those doses and you'll like the results


----------



## rezendog32 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey guys its me.. after 12 weeks and 30ml of tren ace 10ml of sus and 20ml of test prop I am looking the best iv ever looked. I have increased muscle mass dropped bf like crazy. Iv been training my arse off and my food is clean as! Results are incredible,  iv never been this hard big n vascular at 94kg. Now im out of tren but still have a sneaky 10ml of prop left. Id like to stay on for another 2 weeks of just test. Will i loose my hardness?  I dont any more tren the gear is really good. It makes me cough for about 3min every time I jab it. Also the pimples on my back n chest are starting to look a bit off. So last 10ml of prop good? Fire away?


----------



## rezendog32 (Dec 22, 2013)

Did anyone get my msg?? Lol


----------



## rezendog32 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey bro can you have a look at the last msg from me on this thread. Its still me the original poster but under a diff name. Couldn't log on with the same password anymore.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 22, 2013)

you will lose your hardness and some strength coming off tren even if you just stay on test. You cant drop a compound and expect to look the same as you did on it, off it. I find alot of the times the pimples I get are from testosterone or from changing compounds/coming off shit due to hormone fluxuations


----------



## rezendog32 (Dec 23, 2013)

Do you recommend another 10ml of tren? I mean can it hurt?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 28, 2013)

I cant condone it lol I will leave all the bro science shit out of this reply.... just remember the longer your on the harder it is to get your hpta working again...now if your trt then thats not a concern.


----------



## rezendog32 (Dec 28, 2013)

Ye mate. Im doing at least 3 weeks of PCT at least. Iv upped my test prop to 125mg eod and im actually still looking thick and hard. I've lost a little definition without the tren tho but lost no strength


----------



## rezendog32 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey guys just wanted to know how many weeks between cycles is safe?


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 8, 2014)

Good luck bro. TRENS a BEAST! I never used it cuz the sides only scare the s**t outta me. Lol


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey Rezen how much TREN did u run a week on this past cycle? I'm starting my cutting cycle next wk and was really really considering using some tren. The results seem great for burning body fat which I'm really looking forward to.


----------



## rezendog32 (Jan 8, 2014)

I started with 50mg eod for the first 4 weeks and then up to 100mg eod for the last 7 weeks. I also stacked with 100mg of test prop for the 1st 4wks and then 125mg for then last 9weeks. The results blew me away bro. Definitely doing it again later on this year


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 8, 2014)

Damn bro sounds good. Man I wanna run it soooo bad but how bad were ur sides? Insomnia? Did it effect cardio? More aggression?


----------



## rezendog32 (Jan 8, 2014)

Na cuz I did get a bit of sweats and my sleep was shorter at the start but after that I was all good. Sweating was pretty hectic though during workouts my body temp was elevated real good. I kept my cardio up so that was never a factor maybe a bit more huffing n puffing but nothing serious.  Only thing was the tren was good..made me cough hard for like 3min after I jabbed it.. like I was choking or something.  Recovery time was unbelievable on this cycle.  I pretty much trained everything twice a week and sometimes 10 to 12 days straight


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 8, 2014)

Lol nice bro. Well I think I might run TREN A for a couple wks and see how I respond. I guess that's the only way of ever really knowing until I experience it for myself.  Thanks a lot bro u were very helpful. I'll keep u informed and I might also b bugging u with a bunch of questions while I'm running it. Lol


----------



## rezendog32 (Jan 8, 2014)

All good cuz. Fire away. Just a helpful note, eod injections got a bit painful in my glutes. To the point where a huge ball formed in my glute. So I had to learn to start jabbing in my quads too. Ask your nearest clinic for a diagram n help. Way more painful but better than a golf ball in your arse lol


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 8, 2014)

Did u switch off on glutes as to left than right left etc.......?? Golf ball? That's crazy man. Lol. I use the step mil a lot so I dont need people seeing a big bulge on my ass.lol.


----------



## rezendog32 (Jan 8, 2014)

Ye I was switching sides. But eod jabs a single side gets hit twice a week. I got told should only be jabbing in the same muscle no more than once a week. So I rotated from right glute, right leg, left glute,  left leg. The golf ball hurts big time bro. Worse than a jab in the leg. After quad injections ice area for a about 30min it helps with corking


----------

